# Marquetry pyramid box..W.I.P..



## Mark68 (30 Apr 2007)

Hi all..

Well, i made a start on the box.
I could not work a design out fot the sides,so i decided to leave them blank,,but i think it worked out for the best,,shows the burr veneer off.

The front,,well, the doors,,with have a design on them,, got some finer blades for the fretsaw now,,so will make a pad up of the different veneers,and fretsaw it out.

So here's some photos,,some parts i missed out,,,got a bit carried away,and forgot to take photos..opps..

First one,,,is just the tools i used to do it with,,apart from a chisel and a couple of clamps,,,nothing really fancy needed,,just the basics.
the veneer underneath is what i'm using,,,,madrona burr and macassa ebony.






Second one,,,i needed to make some thin lines for the border,,,so took 2 pieces of veneer,one light and one dark, and glued them together and clamped them bewteen two pieces of wood. once dry, used the scapel and rule to cut 1mm strips off.
[/img]





Third one,,the box. Made of 9mm plywood,,with one door on,held in place with tape. The joints are just basic mitre joints, and glued together.
The inside has been veneered already,,done that first before glueing it all together,,mades life a lot easier.





Forth one. The burr has been glued on,and trimmed to the outside dimenstions of the box ,i then used the marking gauge with the cutting wheel on the end to mark out the width of the edging,,then used the scapel to cut through the burr to the ply,,then the chisel to peel off the waste,and to clean the dryed glue off.
The strips of ebony where then glued on,with the fine lines i cut earlier,,all held in place with veneer tape. Strip of ebony and line inside of box.
[/img]





Fifth one.. same as last photo,,but with the tape removed,,,edging now being glued to the other side





Sixth one,,, all the edging glued on and the front top of the box done.

[/img]





The two doors to do next,, will be the same burr with ebony edging,, but with Anubis the jackel headed god on them,,,hopefully will keep it a bit egyptian looking!! should be fun,,fretsawing all the little pieces out!!! 

After that,,got to make a slide out tray to fit in there,,,still working on the design for that, and some feet to go on the corners,,then french polish it all.

Will add some more photos of the fretsaw work being done.

Hope the above is ok.

Mark


----------



## PowerTool (30 Apr 2007)

Very clever,and nice choice of timbers.  

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (30 Apr 2007)

Mark this is looking good.
I tried marquetry some years ago. :shock: 
Gave it up as a bad job.  
So i take my hat of to you.  
Well done.
Looking forward to the finished article.
Paul.J.


----------



## GCR (30 Apr 2007)

Mark

Very nice job indeed. Quite apart from the marquetry, which looks excellent, the angles and fit required in the construction of a pyramid are also exceptionally tricky - well done!

Bob


----------



## Gill (30 Apr 2007)

It's very kind of you to take the trouble to walk us through this project. I'm enjoying following your progress as you deal with a daunting piece of work, and I can't wait to see it finished.

Gill


----------

